# Cotton



## BigDaveyL (Jun 26, 2012)

One of our cats, Cotton, died unexpectedly last night.

My wife went up to our room around 8pm last night and was reading a book. Cotton was snuggling in with her, came down to get something to eat when I fed the cats and then returned to my wife shortly thereafter. 

I went up to bed at 9-10pm and we went to sleep. Cotton liked to sleep at my wife's feet/in between her legs. 

My wife got up around 1am to use the bathroom. When she was moving around she noticed Cotton didn't get up and move either. Cotton was deaf so she was known to have a deep sleep so my wife started petting her and found that Cotton had died.

I'm guessing she had some sort of sudden cardiovascular issue and died in her sleep. Luckily she was with us and likely did not suffer. She was eating/drinking fine and was even walking around/playing all day like usual. 

Cotton's backstory: She was found in May 2013 as a 5-6 week kitten in the middle of the road by my sister. She was in rough shape - fleas, giardia, dirty, gloppy eyes and an upper respiratory infection. We nursed her back to health and she's lived with us for the past 9.5 years. She was also deaf but that didn't stop her from anything - She loved all the other cats (and dog) that are/have been at our place over the years.


----------



## lcordaro (Dec 21, 2015)

Sorry for your loss. I’m so glad that you gave her the best years of her life. I’m sure she was a sweet little soul. Very fortunate that your paths crossed.
Take care


----------



## starstomore (4 mo ago)

Very sorry for your loss! Praying for you ^^


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Cotton sure hit the jackpot when your sister found her and brought her to you. After a rocky start, she was surrounded by love and loved you just as much. What a beautiful cat.


----------



## karenmorr (Nov 11, 2021)

I am so sorry. Our Bill died in July of 2021 very suddenly like Cotton. It was heart related. He had been fine all day, too.


----------



## Bear's Mom (4 mo ago)

I am so sorry for your loss. Bear is my world and I am nowhere near ready to say goodbye so I can relate to how you must be feeling.


----------



## R3d M4rbl3 (2 mo ago)

So sorry for your loss! I recently lost a special friend to mammary cancer and it's so hard to cope with them being gone. Please take comfort you gave Cotton a wonderful life and that she knew she was loved.


----------

